# Holiday Season 2016 Wishes



## Retired

If you are celebrating the Holiday Season, I would like to wish you all the best during this time and lots of good health and happiness in the coming year.




One of my favorite pickers, plays  _Chestnuts are roasting..._

*Here's Why Christmas and First Night of Hanukkah Overlap This Year for the First Time Since 1978*

The only thing better than one holiday is two holidays, right? Christmas and the first night of Hanukkah will overlap this year for the first time since 1978, and experts believe the rare occurrence will happen more often in the future.

Hanukkah begins at sundown on Christmas Eve (December 24) this year — and ends on New Year's Day (January 1) — because of the difference between the civil, solar Gregorian calendar and the lunar Jewish calendar. A solar year lasts 365 and a quarter days, while a lunar year lasts approximately 354 days, requiring a leap or "intercalary" month, according to Time.

In 2016, the intercalary month was added to the Hebrew calendar and started in late February, causing Hanukkah to appear later on the Gregorian calendar. The Jewish calendar is presently on the year 5777, as Jews count years from Creation (3761/3760 BCE).


----------



## rdw

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! Here's to 2017!!


----------



## MHealthJo

Many warm wishes and thanks for the year with you, Psychlinks peeps. (And to those who read but don't post. Hi out there!!)

You are special to me and hope to see you all again in the coming year. 💖🌹🍻🌟🕯🌟


----------



## Retired

Share my fireplace .....:merryxmas:


----------



## GDPR

Happy Holidays everyone! :snow:



*please remember all the homeless and those in need this season.If you live somewhere that's cold right now and you have a spare blanket,someone sleeping on a park bench would greatly appreciate it.If you are in a shop and someone in front of you is short on money and you have a little extra to make up the difference,reach in your pocket.Volunteer at your local soup kitchen.Donate some of your canned food.If you have extra coats,gloves and scarves,hang them from trees in the park so those in need can have them.If you know someone who will be alone,invite them over for dinner,spend time with them.Wrap a few little gifts,keep them in your coat pocket,and the next time you see someone walking,pushing a shopping cart,give them one of the gifts.Some people have nothing,they get nothing,they don't have anyone at all.Please don't forget them*


----------



## forgetmenot

Wishing you all a peaceful holiday and a magical CHRISTMAS


----------



## Elena

*Thank You*

I wish all of you all the best during this beautiful Holiday Season and always.
I have always contacted the site looking for help and have always found a hand willing to give support.
This time I just want to say how good it is to know that there is a group of people you can reach for and they are there.

Thank you very much. Lots of love and blessings to all of you.

Elena


----------



## Harebells

Be careful Steve, we might all turn up on your doorstep!


----------



## GDPR




----------



## MHealthJo

Haha, good point LIT


----------

